# Snow Trac Registry



## alaska120

I haven't noticed if building a Snow Trac registry has ever been successfull. If not, I am willing to assemble a spreadsheet with that information. The idea would be to try to document every known unit whether operational or not, still in existence or not.
Interested???


----------



## alaska120

Whoa, whoa. Don't everyone jump in at once now.
OK, let's try this.
I am assembling a list of Snow Trac's by serial number that are in known existence. If you wish to have your unit included, please PM me the serial number, model, present location and condition (i.e. running, restoring, parts, destroyed).
Thanks again!


----------



## Lyndon

I kept a "Little Black Book" of my exploits locating Snow Trac's, parts, owners...that sort of thing. I always identified the machines by their serial number. Warren has it. Might be a good place to start. I owned: 180, 182, 196, 308, 368, 921,922, and I'll have to look up the others. But I remember 170, 171, &173 are at the guy's place in Whitehorse, and I saw #58 change hands twice in Anchorage. #2311, a groomer was the last machine sold by Twin Pines in Milinicket maine. One of my coworkers up here has 2 and another has one. Cris fox, a member of the Forum had one of the ones I had, a snow master that I can't remember the #, Cold Bay I should have at home, along with Olson's which I believe belongs to a member of the forum. Ill be hard pressed to fing the number of my Alyeska ambulance, but it was last in Redding Cal. there's the carcuses of one in Nuicsut, and at Livengood, a burnt up one near by the post office in Kotzebue, Paul traded his in for a Piston Bully at Yodelin and there is another one ther that I never took the serial number off. An industrial arts teacher has one in NH that he used to groom and had the kids at the school rebuild every year, theres 3 in Healy Ak, several in Nenana Ak, The guy in Index Wa just sold his and I don't know where it went. Ron Hoffman, a member of the froum has one in Yakima that is the sistr rig to my #368. Brad ? used to call me about his in central Wa, has a bed and breakfast, that's 31, it would make a good start? Talk to Warren. It's all there.


----------



## Lyndon

In another direction for the search for snow trac's: Sales Records indicate that 550 were shipped to Alaska. More than that was purchased by the Canadian National Railway, which the phone company in Canada was a subsidary of. They were actually the single largest purchaser of Snow Trac, Snow Master, and Trac Master. Whitehorse alone has 200 machines. Probably the second largest fleet worked out of the Canadian Phone Company offices in Kamloops BC, and the 3rd largest fleet out of Prince George. The head engineer for White Horse was Rory Corneil, Now retired and living in Vancouver BC, Harry Dewient was the Head Engineer at Prince George. I'll always regret not getting the picture of the 200 machines at Whitehorse, as it would certainly have been the largest assemblage of Snow Trac's in the world, almost 1/10 of the total production. THAT picture would be Priceless!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

I have one of the original Canadian Phone Company Track Masters.  I will get you the serial number when I get home.  A Registry would be perfect!  Couch Loafer has several now!


----------



## Schäfer

I've got #18. Is there any Snow Trac out there with a lower serial# still running?


----------



## Lyndon

Maybe as follows: According to Bill Bolunis Jr, son of the Snow Trac delership in Anchorage, for all of alaska, the #4 rig was still being used by a cannery to drag fish nets up a ramp, was still operational, and stank like fish. Had all kinds of fish hooks in the track. These 4 introductory units, shipped to the US military for testing were Unique in that instead of aluminum cabs, alot of the sheetmetal on the cabs was Sheet Brass! A guy in North Pole has one, not in too bad of shape. The information I have for #4, was from 1994, not current. But I believe the one in North Pole recently changed hands. Your's is likely the lowest OPERATING unit, because the one from North Pole was heavily used for Hunting, and that usually leads to their demise. The last time I saw a "Brass-Cab" was in 2000, and it was marginally operational. >
Snow Trac's fit thru the cargo door of a DC6. A mine operator in the NOattack preserve, about 100 miles from Red Dog Mine, and equal distant from Kotzebue, liked them to use at his mine, only accessable by aircraft, and operated seasonally. I believe he has 6 or 7, possibly one is operational. these machines are inherently doomed by 1) being used for mining service, and 2) their remote location. What the miner did was rob parts of all the other machines to keep one machine alive. Seeing them might make a grown man cry. The one at the mine at Liven good was "Toast". They were not really designed for mining. Just to get the numbers off these machines would be a monumental task. Fly to alaska, Fly from there to Kotzebue, find the old miner at his house there ( heavy drinker, always sleeps till noon!) make arraingements with a bush pilot to fly out to the mine...... Kinda get the 'gist' of it? It's just short of a full blown Expedition! One could get some interesting pictures though. I already did the hard work for you, flew to Kotzebue, located the old Miner.... all you have to do is find the Miner and hire a bush pilot! good luck!


----------



## Lyndon

Oh Yes, I forgot to mention: this place is about 100 miles North of the Arctic Circle, you are probably limited to a 6 week window that you can access this area, and prepare to be eaten alive by mosquitoes!


----------



## Lyndon

Kotzebue from the air. Only accessable by boat a few months of the year, otherwise it's dog sled! I saw more dog teams here than anywhere else on earth!

But You Will find remenants of Snow Trac's here! and possibly some other early snow machines..


----------



## couchloafer

Any chance someone with the ability to get this up and runnning will? I would love to start a "Family Tree" shall we say of different owners of the different numbered Snow Tracs before it is lost forever but I dont have the computer knowledge. Think of all the ones that have slipped through Ebay for example with no trace left behind......



alaska120 said:


> I haven't noticed if building a Snow Trac registry has ever been successfull. If not, I am willing to assemble a spreadsheet with that information. The idea would be to try to document every known unit whether operational or not, still in existence or not.
> Interested???


----------



## alaska120

I am building a spread sheet in Excel but my summer is taking a toll on me. Lots of work at work and my other half has me putting an addition on the house so things have been busy. I most likely won't get back to it until freeze-up.


----------



## KevoH

It would be neat to see snow-trac.com create a registry like the Kristi registry on his sight.


----------



## Melensdad

KevoH said:


> It would be neat to see snow-trac.com create a registry like the Kristi registry on his sight.



Unfortunately that website doesn't seem to be updated very frequently.  

Maybe it is time for us to consider a Snow Trac registry here?  *Alaska120*, have you made any progress on your spreadsheet?  If so we can create a new thread and "sticky" it so it stays up on the top like the Thiokol registry thread.


----------



## Lyndon

Nuiqsut Alaska, pronounced :NEW-ICK-Sit, is one of the towns nearest the Prudhoe Bay Oilfields. The town was moved some years ago. I spent some time there at a camp that ran out of water by 8PM, and quit serving food by 7PM so you had to get there early after putting in your 12 to 16 Hour day out on the Ice Pack. For 2 seasons there was an Ice road from Nuicsut that connected to our road system. But after one of the oil workers got the chiefs daughter pregnant we were not allowed in the village. The 300 resident natives are said to be worth about 60 Million $ each! 
While we were building Alpine, one of the most productive oil sites in the Prudhoe bay complex, I had the oppertunity to tour the town and located one ST4, a runner. The locals told me there were the remains of several other snow cats in the local dump but I was prohibited from going there because of BEARS! From the description it sounded like there was a Bombardier B12 or R 12 there. Good luck getting the serial numbers of these machines. You can fly there, or if your up for a 100+ mile dog sled run,....
The woman that ran the local post office didn't like white folks and I always had to send my one native alaskan to the Post Office.  





During my stay in Nuiqsut in 1999-2000, the locals had no running water, no sewage system. ARCO, (Now Phillips Conoco) ran a gas line from Kuparuk and an electric line. A few years later they installed a system of underground heated tunnels called a "Utilador System" to carry the water and sewer. Prior to that they just left these little frozen pails on the lawns! 
The native that had the one operating Snow Trac said it wasn't for sale, and that he paid 55$ for it!


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

them folks up on the north slope are a different breed kind of like the ataobaskens around ft yukon the tond take too kindly to out siders.


----------



## alaska120

I've got a pretty decent list begun. It would be nicer to have it somehow interactive so everyone could add/modify it. Several hundred eyes can make it much more acccurate.
I keep my eye open for new ones that crop up. I live by the Tanana and have a brother with Crowley so he watches for me on the Yukon River villages. The Valley seems to be a good place as well and, why I don't know, Delta/Tok/Copper area.


----------



## JimVT

did this list ever get posted? I would like to see the numbers.
Jim


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

for any one interested i found #760 on a old gold mine on iron creek i think i will try to buy it has some good parts on it still


----------



## JimVT

I was just curious if anyone had a number close to my 185.
jim


----------



## sportsman5002003

Normally I just lurk around here and check this out since i dont have a rig yet. I have a buddy who has family in Nuiqsut and I asked him about the tracks up there.  He did verify that they are still at the dump. he is calling a buddy of his to see if he will go and get the numbers off these rigs at the dump to add to the list. He also said that there were more rigs but they were crushed and buried.


----------



## sportsman5002003

UPDATE: IN 2000 OR 2001 the village did a clean up. to make room for new stuff they crush everything they could with a dozer and buried it. The is a small chance that they ended up in the back of the dump with the heavy equipment that was to big to crush.


----------



## thumper

I have a ST-4 #1692. Out of Wasilla Alaska. It is operational and I use it for Hunting and Skidding logs in the winter. Great Machine. Thinking of needing to put some new drive sprockets on it anybody have some for sale.


----------



## 300 H and H

In North pole Alaska, a shop is casting new ones....You should turn around them once a year to get the most life out of them. This way they wear the spocket teeth from both sides.

Best regards, Kirk


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

the fairbanks sprokets are cast out of bronze instead of brass so they will wear betteri found the magic size is when the teeth wear to about 1/4 inch they start to break off


----------



## sitting-bull

hello im from norway and have snow-trac nr 58014 maybe the oldest one that is full operaiting


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

sitting-bull said:


> hello im from norway and have snow-trac nr 58014 maybe the oldest one that is full operaiting


would love to see some pics maybe put a plate of ludafisk in with it my grandma used to talk aboout how good that and stinky cheese was.


----------



## couchloafer

Welcome sitting-bull     show us some pictures please.......we love pictures


----------



## 300 H and H

Yes indeed, we love pictures!! And  of course Welcome to the forum!


----------



## JimVT

300 H and H said:


> In North pole Alaska, a shop is casting new ones....You should turn around them once a year to get the most life out of them. This way they wear the spocket teeth from both sides.
> 
> Best regards, Kirk


does anyone know what  they are charging for them now?


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

JimVT said:


> does anyone know what they are charging for them now?


it was about $750 for a set of 4 going to get some done for mine soon


----------



## sitting-bull

hello i am not good in computers or english so only 2pices on my profil


----------



## 300 H and H

Your Snow Trac is an older model. What year was it made? 1958?


----------



## sitting-bull

hello yes its number 10 in 1958 number 14 from the start


----------



## couchloafer

thanks for the pictures!   I noticed there is another ST4 just off camera...who's is that?


----------



## 300 H and H

sitting-bull,

I am thinking it is the oldest one still operational. If it is 10, 14 from the start, what happened to the first 4?

Regards, Kirk


----------



## sitting-bull

Go to facebook.com search aktiv snow-trac and you will se a lot of snow-trac from a trip we have in the last winter


----------



## 300 H and H

sitting-bull,

Which one on the face book video's is you? Looks like lots of fun.

Regards, Kirk


----------



## sitting-bull

this is mine scania 80 super 1971 and snow-trac 58014


----------



## billa

alaska120 I have ST4B #984-runs-unrestored. Owned previously by a Gent named Cal Winey. He also had a ST4 he had sold earlier (# unk) which is probably around-maybe in Anchorage. What's happening vis a vis the spreadsheet?


----------



## alaska120

The list...
Well, the list is still in creation stage. I think what I need to make it a  bit easier (at this point I am reading nearly every post) is have a sticky put up where everyone can list their rig. I'll pull it down and assemble it into a list.


----------



## alaska120

OK! Now we have a sticky!
Everyone that has an ST-4 (or knows where there is one)...please list the following:
Serial#, name, location. You can add other details as well like powerplant changes, condition (salvage, restore, etc.).
Thanks!


----------



## hallingdal

Hi
I have #554 from 1964 in Norway
I'm doing a light restoration.
Some friends of my have snow trac/master but I'm not sure about the serial no.
Here are some pics. 
The first one is how it looked like when I bought it
The second one is after the paint job, whats left is to paint the wheels.
and the last one si before the paintjob.
It's in pretty god shape and I'm want to have it close as I can to orginal look.


----------



## alaska120

OK then.
I only have 59 units listed.
I know there are many many more!
Next?


----------



## northeastheavy

#868 is in Canaan, New York. I understand it originally came out of a ski resort outside of Montreal.


----------



## alaska120

You're on the list NE heavy...Still have a VW engine in it?


----------



## northeastheavy

Snowmaster #868 is basically original with a 1600cc VW engine.


----------



## Dyna

1960 ST-4 Excellent condition, used only in winter for hunting and fun.


----------



## alaska120

Got ya dyna...


----------



## 300 H and H

No. 267 is basically stock except for the 1600 engine. It is now located in west central Iowa. Pictures will have to wait a bit...It's in my shop with some glass out of it...

Regards, Kirk


----------



## alaska120

OK Kirk. 
The total now is 67...


----------



## Knoydartstag

Sounds like a great idea, is the register now live & populated? i have recently bought #660 which is in good condition & is based in Inverness (Highlands of Scotland) & i also recently purchased #428 which i am going to remove all the serviceable spare parts & scrap the rest.
I will find out if there are any more in my area & let you know


----------



## couchloafer

sad to here of a scrapping


----------



## Knoydartstag

Couchloafer, you are correct i hate so see the thing get scrapped also but if you saw the condition of this thing you would understand, it's a good thing that she is giving up all her good parts to keep us moving for many a year!!
I feel that i may however turn into an ST4 anorak (as i was with old landrovers) and am feeling the urge to rescue as many as i can, i'm looking out to see whats around my neck of the woods, a cracker sold on ebay over here last week for £4800


----------



## Knoydartstag

Found another on Ebay in Cumbria England, Chassis #1799 in restorable condition, Ebay item No - 300510338984


----------



## alaska120

OK. I have those entered. I'll do #1799 for the UK I imagine until we know who the new owner is...


----------



## 300 H and H

Picture of No 267 here in Iowa. Was rebuilt/restored in the 90's by a friend of Lyndons, who hosted the ST reunions back then as well. Joe Smolar. He did a fine job, and I will keep it up....






Regards, Kirk


----------



## snowtrac jim

Hello there! I just bought snow trac 1575 ex royal navy 52RN64, runner but no brakes, needs four 600x100 tyres. now located in the middle of the Pennines, Yorkshire, UK. Pics on the thread; (all those who bought a 4x4 for winter) on Pistonheads forum. Bye for now. Have fun! Jim


----------



## snowtrac jim

sorry guys I forgot to put that its in the "Gassing Station" bit on Pistonheads.


----------



## sportsman5002003

I am the proud owner of number 262. It is a full restoration project that someone started.


----------



## Dyna

ST4B 1850 finds new Home,ST4 1825 Finds New Home, others to follow.....


----------



## teledawg

Dyna said:


> ST4B 1850 finds new Home,ST4 1825 Finds New Home, others to follow.....


Nice Chris! 

Here is a bit of history on #1850 for you:

http://www.overlanderskiclub.com/groomingchanges.htm


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

nice looking snowmaster


----------



## Dyna

Thanks Fred, kind of neat to read, even if some of it is less than desireable news.......Don Any News? Send me a PM

Chris


----------



## mntransplant

Hello, #1353, I live in North Pole, Alaska.  It currently runs great and I'm contemplating restoring it.  (I just bought it)


----------



## VXclimber180

The following is in response to an email that I sent to Balmoral Castle asking to confirm the history on #600 that was supposed have been in service there for some 39 years. Just interesting info for whom ever bought it last week on Ebay.


Dear Merl
My name is David Scrimgeour , I am the Head Keeper on Delnadamph Estate which is part of the Balmoral Estate.
The snow trac was purchased by me in about 1990, I  used it for a number of years for feeding sheep etc, before I sold it to a chap locally, it was never owned by the Balmoral Estate.
The history behind it is that it was owned by Mar Lodge Estate at Braemar, Aberdeenshire,  they used it for feeding deer and other duties about the estate I think they would have been the first owners of it. It was then sold to a fencing contractor in Forres, up  in  Morayshire. I then bought it from them in 1990,it was in a bit of a sad state but I got it up and running and gave it a new coat of paint and it was in very good condition when I sold it to the chap in Aboyne,  Aberdeenshire in 2006 . The next I knew the gentleman from France had bought it  about 2 months later. It would  originally have been imported by  Alex Mclarty  from Creiff in Perthshire who was the main agent here in the U K ,.
I would be interested to hear how you get on,
Good luck,  Davie


----------



## snowtrac jim

hello purchased ex military snow trac in january from fencing contractor in forres morayshire pics on military snow trac thread


----------



## alaska120

mntransplant makes 69 in the list. As for #600...I don't have that one or the current owner. snowtrac Jim, do you have this one or is it a different one?


----------



## snowtrac jim

hello alaska120 i have a list of royal navy survivors it is not complete. most went down on atlantic convayer  1982 falklands and is a war grave so there gone R I P. will find it for you.have fun.  jim


----------



## JimVT

alaska120 said:


> Whoa, whoa. Don't everyone jump in at once now.
> OK, let's try this.
> I am assembling a list of Snow Trac's by serial number that are in known existence. If you wish to have your unit included, please PM me the serial number, model, present location and condition (i.e. running, restoring, parts, destroyed).
> Thanks again!


Are you still doing this? I would like to see if  if you are.
Jim


----------



## snowtrac jim

Hi Alaska120, sorry its taken so long to reply with this. this is the info I've found so far. Hope it's of use:
01RN74- ?
01RN75- Belongs to Snow Queen, UK
47RN34- ?
47RN40- Chassis No.1800. yellow, USA
52RN64-      "      "   1575, green, Soft top, restoration, Snowtrac Jim, UK
56RN55- REME museum, UK
62RN69- Chassis No.1905. FFR, snow, Soft top, fully restored, UK
62RN73-       "      "   1909. FFR, green, Hard top, UK
77RN08- ?
??RN??-  Chassis No.1799. wreck, Cumbria UK


----------



## alaska120

Still assembling the list. It is just an Excel spreadsheet for now. I'll post a draft in a week or so to see if I've missed some. I'm sure I have...
Jason


----------



## SnowTrac Hunter

I have #446 which I now see is a 1964 model year. The engine is from 1962 I believe. Small industrial motor. Looks to be the original motor.


----------



## SnowTrac Hunter

My friend in Valdez has another, but I am not sure what his Serial # is on his ST4 Big Wheel.


----------



## moosebgy

Hi Joe, the serial number on mine is 2147.  I believe it was made in '78


----------



## SnowTrac Hunter

Thanks for helping get mine back to town so I could put the new electronic ignition on. Running good now. Will have to have you up this winter for a little trip. Want to do some more modifications.


----------



## JimVT

One thing you need to check is leaving the electronic ign on without it running. I understand this is bad  .The way my older one is wired  is  you have to have the ign switch on to use your accessories. It is really easy just to turn the switch  and not start it to use your lights.
can you tell me the size engine and what  your ignition number is?
jim


----------



## SnowTrac Hunter

Jim,
I am up at work on the North Slope for the next two weeks. I believe it is the small industrial engine 36-40hp. I want to say 1190 model. The serial number matches the one on the fan shroud as well. I had problems with the fuel system and the distributor right off the bat when I bought it. Then the problems came back last winter. I had to leave it on the side of the trail until Jeff was able to rescue me. We put the electronic ignition in, and it seems to run fine now. I made sure to turn the ignition off all the time, and would disconnect the battery most times when not in use prior to installing the new ignition. I have not had much opportunity to run it, or haul materials. I would like to be able to haul some building materials in to my cabin near Lake Louise, Alaska. It is much easier to haul things in the winter while all the swamps are frozen. 
Will try to remember to check model numbers on the conversion. It still is using the lower section of the distributor. 
Thanks, 
Joe


----------



## JimVT

My engine has been changed out to what looks like a 40 hp. I plan on switching over to eletronic and just thought I would check. My bombi  electronic  sender failed this year. I pulled it out of the barn added  some fresh gas. Let it idle and it stoped after about 15 min. Good place ,it was ona trailer  and next to my shop. I have a spare igniter along with my original points in my box now.
Not sure why it failed  but it was replaced by pertronics.
jim


----------



## SnowTrac Hunter

Sat for about 5 months and fired right up without any problems. I will ask my son to check what brand and model # the new ignition is. Will get back to you with that info.


----------



## SnowTrac Hunter

It has a Type 122 engine, 1192 size. It is a 1962 year engine, and it has the matching fan cover. I beleive the carb is a 28 pic, but not sure.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

Joe i believe yours is a 36 hp indtstrial and it does have the pic 28 carb on it


----------



## SnowTrac Hunter

Thanks Don. Lyndon told me what the hp was when I bought it, but I have slept since then.

Jim - Here is what my son found on the electronic ignition.

 [FONT=&quot]Compufire Dis-IS System P/N 11100[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Coil Pack Replacement P/N 30320[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]5497526MARSHALL03211[/FONT]

Hope that helps. Hate to be stuck at home when the snow is on the ground.

Joe


----------



## SnowTrac Hunter

Jim,

Here is the pics of the ignition.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

thats a dis iginition wanted one than found there were some reliability issues so i opted to stay with points the plus side of that systen is it dosn't care if it gets wet


----------



## SnowTrac Hunter

Had trouble with the points. It was not wanting to start, bought several sets without any luck. Points, condenser, whole nine yards. This one is starting up every time. Hope it works out.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

well i hope so too like i said i saw the kit and thaught it was cool how ever at the time the only way you could get spare parts was to buy a whole kit too much money just to drag around for spares


----------



## caribouhills17

I just got the snow trac st4 from fishing alaska in Kenai and the ser# is 708 not sure what the engine is yet . It will stay in the Kenai area. Found another one on Craigslist yesterday in Anchorage he is asking $4250.00 for it looks like it could be a easy fixer, Thanks for the forum it is a good place to find alot of information.


----------



## Cidertom

#2116 is currently in Alpine (Monroe) , Benton County Oregon, USA  Original engine, semi restored.


----------



## 300 H and H

Cidertom said:


> #2116 is currently in Alpine (Monroe) , Benton County Oregon, USA Original engine, semi restored.


 
Cidertom,

Where's the snow??

We lost ours here this past week. Hopefully you can trailer to it easily!

Regards, Kirk


----------



## Cidertom

Plenty of snow at most of the comm sites I work on in the Cascades.  Yep it is trailer, but then again, I would rather look at snow from afar than up close and personal out the kitchen window.


----------



## 1bigguy

Lyndon here is another one for your little Black book. 000766. I have been working on getting this ST4 for the last 7 years, this year its coming home. Hopefully someday I'll figure out how to post photos.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

Lyndon said:


> Maybe as follows: According to Bill Bolunis Jr, son of the Snow Trac delership in Anchorage, for all of alaska, the #4 rig was still being used by a cannery to drag fish nets up a ramp, was still operational, and stank like fish. Had all kinds of fish hooks in the track. These 4 introductory units, shipped to the US military for testing were Unique in that instead of aluminum cabs, alot of the sheetmetal on the cabs was Sheet Brass! A guy in North Pole has one, not in too bad of shape. The information I have for #4, was from 1994, not current. But I believe the one in North Pole recently changed hands. Your's is likely the lowest OPERATING unit, because the one from North Pole was heavily used for Hunting, and that usually leads to their demise. The last time I saw a "Brass-Cab" was in 2000, and it was marginally operational. >
> Snow Trac's fit thru the cargo door of a DC6. A mine operator in the NOattack preserve, about 100 miles from Red Dog Mine, and equal distant from Kotzebue, liked them to use at his mine, only accessable by aircraft, and operated seasonally. I believe he has 6 or 7, possibly one is operational. these machines are inherently doomed by 1) being used for mining service, and 2) their remote location. What the miner did was rob parts of all the other machines to keep one machine alive. Seeing them might make a grown man cry. The one at the mine at Liven good was "Toast". They were not really designed for mining. Just to get the numbers off these machines would be a monumental task. Fly to alaska, Fly from there to Kotzebue, find the old miner at his house there ( heavy drinker, always sleeps till noon!) make arraingements with a bush pilot to fly out to the mine...... Kinda get the 'gist' of it? It's just short of a full blown Expedition! One could get some interesting pictures though. I already did the hard work for you, flew to Kotzebue, located the old Miner.... all you have to do is find the Miner and hire a bush pilot! good luck!


 
going back and reading this was interesting  Vic lawers is using several snow tracs and I trackmaster at his mine up by deering still. the coast guard buried 3 or 4, 2 band models at the dump at port Clarence. there was 2 sent to st Laurence island, they were both 3 band models the one from savoonga  is sitting in vic's yard here in nome the other one one was left on gambel and I presume is buried. I understand there may still be a runnable snow trac in koyuk, but when the engine died no one could figure how to get it running again. put a snow trac around salt spay and it's amazing how bad they rot out the one I saw that came from savoonga looked like swis cheese.


----------



## 1bigguy

Don very good on your history and detective work! So Bill Bolunis Sr.and his wife owned AKTIV Recreational on 7329 Old Harbor Rd. In Anchorage? And yes this trac has been in Bristal Bay for many years it was never used to haul Salmon instead they used it to lay the water pipe from the lake to the plant. Back when wood pipe was used! There is a sticker on the cab from Westgate Truck Center also Ski facilities Inc. So I'm not sure if that is where they were purchased. Overall it is good shape it reads 2273 miles on the speedo. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

the 2 in kots were used for the same thing 1 burned and is sitting a top a 20 foot shipping container the other one went to bethel and I lost track of it from there


----------



## Nicolas

Hi everybody, i have 3 machine to add. One is serial 2345, second 341, the other one it's a milatary one I did not find chasis number yet, but 77 RN 22 is stemp one lifting hooks.
Any Idea what is the number of the last one built in 1981?


----------



## jake876

I found a snow trac in Heber, Utah last year and have been restoring it. Almost finished and will remain in Park City, Utah 1969 ST4 #1343

Jake


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

I like the looks of the white rails good idea nice machine


----------



## Cletis

Agree.  That is a nice looking machine.

Cletis


----------



## Cidertom

Jake: Nice exterior refurb.  Is it a work or a fun machine?


----------



## jake876

Thanks everyone. Came a long way since I bought it about 14 months ago. Planning on using for fun. New engine, transmission, clutch, fuel tanks, etc. going in shortly. Didn't know anything about them when I bought it but the body was in good shape, interior looked good, and had original seat cushions. Below are some pics of it when I bought it.


----------



## payne

Hello 

i've got the number 2287 in France , Jura .

Was bought by a small ski resort .


----------



## Cletis

Welcome.  Looks like you get enough snow to put it to good use!


Cletis


----------



## AK 19KILO

58017 not sure what number that makes it. Also have another in parts don't know if any numbers there would tell.


----------



## AK 19KILO

17th made or 17th the year of 1958?


----------



## JimVT

*CHASSIS NUMBER & YEAR OF MANUFACTURE* 
Snow-Trac ST4 and Trac-Master/Snow-Master ST4B 
*
Chassis # ............**Year **..... # Made ..... **Model* 

57001-57004........1957.........4.............Snow-Trac ST4
58005-58079........1958........75............Snow-Trac ST4
59080-59129........1959........50............Snow-Trac ST4
130-179...............1960........50.............Snow-Trac ST4
180-229...............1961........50.............Snow-Trac ST4
230-329...............1962.......100............Snow-Trac ST4
330-429...............1963.......100............Snow-Trac ST4
430-629...............1964...... 200............Snow-Trac ST4
630-729...............1965.......100............Snow-Trac ST4
730-829...............1966.......100............Snow-Trac ST4
830-879...............1966.........50............Trac-Master ST4B
880-914...............1967.........35............Snow-Trac ST4
930-969...............1967.........40............Trac-Master ST4B
915-929,970-1039...1968......85............Trac-Master ST4B
1040-1079..........1968.........40..............Snow-Trac ST4
1130-1169..........1968.........40..............Trac-Master ST4B
1170-1220..........1968.........51..............Snow-Trac ST4
1221-1295..........1969.........75.............Trac-Master ST4B
1296-1375..........1969.........80..............Snow-Trac ST4
1376-1490..........1970........115.............Snow-Trac ST4
1491-1590..........1971........100.............Snow-Trac ST4
1591-1610..........1971..........20.............Trac-Master ST4B
1611-1620..........1972..........10.............Trac-Master ST4B
1621-1650..........1972..........30.............Snow-Trac ST4
1651-1670..........1973..........20.............Snow-Master ST4B
1671-1720..........1974..........50.............Snow-Trac ST4
1721-1740..........1975..........20.............Snow-Master ST4B
1741-1840..........1975........100.............Snow-Trac ST4
1841-1865..........1975..........25.............Snow-Master ST4B
1866-1970..........1975..........45.............Snow-Trac ST4
1971-1995..........1976..........25.............Snow-Master ST4B
1996-2070..........1977..........75.............Snow-Trac ST4
2071-2105..........1977..........35.............Snow-Master ST4B
2106-2180..........1978..........75.............Snow-Trac ST4
2181-2205..........1978..........25.............Snow-Master ST4B
2206-2240..........1979..........25.............Snow-Master ST4B
2241-2265..........1979..........25.............Snow-Trac ST4
2266-2315..........1980..........50.............Snow-Trac ST4


----------



## Reddog

Put me down for #940 ST4B (although the tag says ST4....)


----------



## 300 H and H

Doug,

Your Chassie number #940 in the chart above your post show it to actually be an ST4B from 1967....One of 40 made that year.

Enjoy it! And welcome from a fellow owner...

Regards, Kirk


----------



## Helmsman38

Wow its looking like the Snow Cat Jamboree is going to have the largest gathering at one time of Snow Trac machines in the country.  I feel left out ! LOL


----------



## jask

AK 19KILO said:


> 58017 not sure what number that makes it. Also have another in parts don't know if any numbers there would tell.



Is you suspension the solid or pneumatic boggie wheel?


----------



## villi

This is my Snow-Trac   # 2213 Ambulance.


----------



## jeapadrenaline

i just went and viewed a machine today.  tag says its a st4 number 0978.  looking at the chart i think it should be a st4b but the machine looks to have narrow fenders unlike the trac master.  tracks and drive sprockets are missing, overall machine looks to be in poor shape but deffinately can be brought back to life.  havent talked to the owner yet, so cant disclose location other than central interior of british columbia, canada.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

here is sn 605 now for sale for 10 grand blue water marine brought it here for an ice mining project that never got off the ground. bering sea gold star Derrick McClarity bought it and now it appears he wants to sell it.it still has the gas heater in it, also is now powered by a 1600 cc motor other than the encloser over the top has been replaced with a hinged enclose it appears in pretty good condition. I'm guessing that when he bought it he and the  Emily were a thing and now they aren't he won't be using it on the ice on her operation.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

maybe the pic will up load this time


----------



## vintagebike

#580052 now in McCall, Idaho


----------



## Gasman

I am currently working on 'repair', not 'restoration' of my ST, s/n 58031. My dad got this back in the mid 60's and it's been in the family ever since. Major work is needed on the driver swing arms as the bearings have gone out on both sides. Unfortunately my dad was a little lax in maintenance and the machine sat idle for about 15 years. But I remember many great hunting trips around Gunsight Mountain and I am determined to get it going again. Current location is in the Big Lake area north of Anchorage.


----------



## akimp

I have just purchased my first Snow Trac serial # ST4 242. The machine is in pretty good condition with a VW rabbit motor and disk brake conversion. Has no roof and will need to have sheet aluminum installed with some ribbing for strength.


----------



## 3512b

Have my hands on 163, going threw the undercarriage now. here in Anchorage. Now just need the time to finish it!


----------



## jask

Congratulations, that is an exceptionally straight looking machine! how many hours are on it?.....  etc.  would be nice.


----------



## jask

just sayin...,


----------



## JimVT

yours is little lower. I have 185


----------



## payne

anybody have seen somewhere number 1 to 10 ? first of all ?


----------



## 3512b

Not sure on the total miles /hr the the machine, Chris told me  but I forgot engine has been upgraded , I needed another toy /project like a hole in the head but I get out in the bush and start dreaming up ways to spend my heard earned money for when I get back,
 this was this years...... but I love the  thing...

 going to move the gas tanks out side so I can move the driver seat back.

  looking for some DOM tubing for the sleeve in the bogies, I found some transmission bolts out of a D7 that are 5/8 and long enough to pass threw both spring shackles, I will machine a bronzes bushing to match.
 I have that when I get back from Tok and get that one fixed.

 they usley don't like to start serial at 0001  bet they threw in a few numbers like 25 or 10 to start. if you got the first one off the line. that the one everyone learns on at the factory......  

 that's suppose to fit where?.......... 

 thanks guys I post some pictures of my repairs as I get them done.


----------



## JimVT

someone posted one with steel bogies and a different style track. it could have been a prototype. looked but couldn't locate the photo.
 jim


----------



## jask

The lowest number machine I have seen is in a video on youtube it shows 58014 and that is a small bobbin style boggie wheel machine. There were some pictures posted on a swedish site of a machine someone had pulled out of the woods in Sweden (?) that looked like a smaller open top snowtrac and speculation about it being a preproduction machine...  never saw anything more posted about it.


----------



## nikos

JimVT said:


> someone posted one with steel bogies and a different style track. it could have been a prototype. looked but couldn't locate the photo.
> jim



Jim i will try to find these fotos. I remember the Post. The ST4 with the steel bogies somewhere in a forest in Finland, or in North Europe.
Until then here are some fotos from another ST4 with steel bogies.

Regards Nikos


----------



## jask

The  first picture shows what I believe is one of the original machines, the second is Serial # 58015 which is owned by Tommy Danielsson in Sweden- notice the  smaller "bobbin" style boggies ( 11 each side ) the track was solid with a thick rubber section the wheels rode on. The drive wheel ( not a toothed sprocket!! )and rear wheel also straddled this band.


----------



## jask

There is some walk around video of the second machine on youtube:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-vcyLZRENdI"]Snow-Trac - Originalrenovering - YouTube[/ame]

Pay attention around 2:40-2:50 to see the "band". Lots of cool things about this machine: the tracks and forward suspension, the "Patent Sokt" ( patent applied for ), the frame for the soft top, and the spartan dash... obviously a mostly original and well kept machine.
I am really liking the Swedish Blue paint job on ther first machine in the video and am leaning towards painting my machine with a more modern version of this colour.


----------



## payne

in french for who understand :

c'est une usine à gaz avec toutes ces roulettes en métal  !! et bonjour le système de suspensions !!


i try to translate : 
It's a mess all that small metal wheels  ! and the sustain system too !!


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

I have to wonder about that blue color I have a parts rig in my back yard that color and I know of another one here that color. I've also seen several repainted thaty color through the years makes me wonder if that was an alternative color to the red. all the ones I have seen were still red inside. now that I think of it my little red was blue when I got it.


----------



## payne

jask said:


> The  first picture shows what I believe is one of the original machines



red at first , and then blue ... military are white and black for  the one's which were in OTAN or military green like in france for the air force .

maybe red is the best color to be seen in snow ?  Other snowcats  are often red

i've got a picture of one which was for firemen near my home in val d'isère (france)


----------



## payne

and one more in B/W 






sorry if they have been already download here ...


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

if yu notice it the blue ones were still red and just painted over blue it would be cool to know where the blue paint was put on. because of the fact I have seen pics of blue snowtracs in pics all over the world it makes me wonder if they were repainted at the factory before being shipped they all seem too be the same shade can that many people really think the same.


----------



## jask

if I can figure out how to get a pic from my phone to post here I will show you the Blue one with the blue interior....   not a speck of red anywhere even in the rubbed through spots.


----------



## jask

one more try..


----------



## nikos

Another  blue ST4 in Europe - Belgium.
http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=9254


----------



## payne

yes but as you can see inside the motor , it's red . And yellow in the cabin .


----------



## nikos

payne said:


> yes but as you can see inside the motor , it's red . And yellow in the cabin .




I know Payne, I think the Red is the industry color, and the most popular color in ST4.
BUT every Snow Trac has a different background. I think the colors like (Blue, Yellow, Green - Camo or Orange) are colors with different meaning, to symbolize the different use.
In my country, in Greece the Orange color were the most popular for the St4  in the Electricity Company in 90'( I think there are another 3 - 4 Units - Ambulance somewhere) I dont Know what happened in other Countries about the colors.
 One of them,with the Orange is mine. Now my ST4 is with camo colors (black and White), inside the cabin is Orange, and in the motor is still RED. ( At these days the Greek Electricity Company has Prinoth Husky with Blue color).
Every color has a different story to tell. First the Red, then the Orange, and now the Black and White.
I had the opportunity to change, covering all the colors in camo, but i decide from my self NOT to do it, because every colors (Red and Orange) has something to tell me about the previous using.

Regards Nikos


----------



## nikos

nikos said:


> Jim i will try to find these fotos. I remember the Post. The ST4 with the steel bogies somewhere in a forest in Finland, or in North Europe.
> Until then here are some fotos from another ST4 with steel bogies.
> 
> Regards Nikos




Somewhere in Norway. Finally 

Nikos.


----------



## Crackingday

Mine is number 1445, It has AB AKTIV FICHER SNOW TRAC ST4 (SWEDEN)  On the military plate and is described as CARRIER FULL TRACKED FFR (Fitted for Radio) LHD

Its in Kent UK, the least snowy place in the world it seems…………

Ex Royal Marine vehicle.


----------



## mbsieg

#242 and the red (no plate 66?) st4 are at home in WY.


----------



## akimp

I'm so glad they made it safe. Have fun with them.


----------



## jask

I used to think I had a decent trailer.... and now I need ANOTHER ST !!!!


----------



## JimVT




----------



## mbsieg

yours Jim? or for sale?


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

it's kind of cool looks to have all the grooming equipment


----------



## JimVT

not mine and I tried to buy it. it was listed in the classifieds.


----------



## thepaceline

How pleased am I to discover this forum? Here is our newly acquired Snow  Trac beginning the process of restoration with a good steam clean.
Number 2342 and currently residing in the West Midlands before heading  off to the Savoie region of the French Alps once completed.


----------



## redsqwrl

welcome pace line.

Start a thread and share your build, it generates a lot of interest.

Mike


----------



## thepaceline

Thanks Mike, will do.


----------



## nikos

Thepaceline

I don't know about the rubber track or what you need and what is necessary to replace under the engine hood, but from a first look everything are there, and in great shape - condition. (Tyres, guides, spring etc).

*Congratulation for this deal.*

The most important is that there is no any rust in the frame.
The previous owner probably had parked this Snow Trac in a garage.
What is the story of this ST?.
From the Island to the France (Savoie Region). 

The best Wishes.

Nikos


----------



## Snowcat Operations

My newest addition is an ST4 #58013 (13th Snow Trac made) 1958.


----------



## thepaceline

redsqwrl said:


> welcome pace line.
> 
> Start a thread and share your build, it generates a lot of interest.
> 
> Mike


 Thanks Mike and Nikos.

We've started stripping the ST, prior to soda blasting. The red top coats were applied very poorly. Interesting layers of paint under the red. Discovering the initials '7RN 13' on the dashboard confirms the vehicle was ex military. Also good to discover what parts are aluminium and what steel.

The electrics are a mess under the dash. Temp guage and speedo not connected, only hour recorder.

As yet we have not been able to start it due to knackered starter motor. New one on it's way, so hopefully this week.


----------



## bill w

#2187 just followed me home this weekend. I saw it at a garage sale last year and it was all dismantled for restoration. I told the lady running the sale I would buy it if she ever wanted to part with it. low and behold she was moving and called me to pick it up. so I spent most of the 4th weekend finding as many parts for it as I could and hauled it home. it had been converted to Subaru power somewhere in it's life. missing some parts but overall in great shape. Bill w


----------



## jask

Congratulations! That  looks very promising. Do you have any pictures of the engine/cooling system? I am curious what they did for the radiator.


----------



## bill w

thanks jask. I never found the radiator, the motor and transaxle were all gutted out of it and in separate piles when I picked it up. practically every bolt in the st has been removed. I searched over 2 acres of stuff to find all the parts I do have. missing all of the variator, steering column, have the bands for the missing track but no cleats. I do have a barrel of the inner wheel guides tho. actually quite a jigsaw puzzle. it did come with the original manual and parts book. looking forward to doing this project but I still have the hustler tore apart in my garage. at least it's safe here and not getting sent to the recycling center for scrap...Bill w


----------



## Alaska Jay

Number 886 has recently been purchased by myself and is currently in the middle of a refurbishing job.  Not really a stock restoration, I'm doing a 2.5 Subaru conversion and sending the tranny off to get rebuilt with some custom gear ratios and other heavy duty upgrades..  But that's just the beginning.  I've gutted the interior, removed all the wiring, replaced all the rivets, installed custom aluminum reinforcement panels, purchased new seats, etc.  I'm replacing the old vinyl top with an aluminum panel and large power sliding sunroof.  All lights are getting swapped with LEDs and dash panel is getting swapped with fresh aluminum diamond plate complete with a new set of custom gauges and new rocker switches to control all the accessories.

I'm sure there'll be other upgrades along the way.  But it should be a pretty sweet and functional rig when I'm done with it.  I'll attach a couple pics of the current state of things.


----------



## Alaska Jay

I don't know why these pics always end up upside down or sideways..&#55357;&#56900;


----------



## Alaska Jay

More pics of the new fenders:


----------



## Alaska Jay

A few weeks ago, I noticed that there's a green colored one parked in front of Skinny Dick's restaurant (google it, but make sure you type "Alaska" also, or you'll get nothing but porn..).

I'm not sure if it's for sale, yard art, or what.  Been meaning to call there and find out.


----------



## nikos

Alaska Jay said:


> Number 886 has recently been purchased by myself and is currently in the middle of a refurbishing job.  Not really a stock restoration, I'm doing a 2.5 Subaru conversion and sending the tranny off to get rebuilt with some custom gear ratios and other heavy duty upgrades..  But that's just the beginning.  I've gutted the interior, removed all the wiring, replaced all the rivets, installed custom aluminum reinforcement panels, purchased new seats, etc.  I'm replacing the old vinyl top with an aluminum panel and large power sliding sunroof.  All lights are getting swapped with LEDs and dash panel is getting swapped with fresh aluminum diamond plate complete with a new set of custom gauges and new rocker switches to control all the accessories.
> 
> I'm sure there'll be other upgrades along the way.  But it should be a pretty sweet and functional rig when I'm done with it.  I'll attach a couple pics of the current state of things.



Alaska Jay nice work.
 Keep sending photos from your progress, and you don't have to worry 
about  the technology applications. The computing services company in F.F. specializing in Upside Down photos is free. ok 

Nikos


----------



## Benak

I just bought #1801. Its operable as is but I intend to go through it.

I'm in Anchorage, AK. I bought it from a guy between Willow and Talkeetna.  I intend to use it mostly on the Big Su river up here.  It has the original 1600cc VW engine in it currently.






-Ben


----------



## night-owl

Nice Machine, good score!!!  ST2018 Night-Owl


----------



## oilline

Ive just come across number 2317 here in the UK. Can anybody tell me when it would of been produced. On the registry list on here the last number is 2315 manufactured 1980.
This is UK registered with a 1984 numberplate.
It is also unusal to me as it has a higer roof than all the others i have seen.
I will post pictures once the deal is done.


----------



## 300 H and H

oilline said:


> Ive just come across number 2317 here in the UK. Can anybody tell me when it would of been produced. On the registry list on here the last number is 2315 manufactured 1980.
> This is UK registered with a 1984 numberplate.
> It is also unusal to me as it has a higer roof than all the others i have seen.
> I will post pictures once the deal is done.



It has to be one of the last built. Except for a few that were assembled from parts after the fact in England I believe..

The high cab is a factory option, and a desirable one. 

Pictures please!!

Regards, Kirk


----------



## oilline

oilline said:


> Ive just come across number 2317 here in the UK. Can anybody tell me when it would of been produced. On the registry list on here the last number is 2315 manufactured 1980.
> This is UK registered with a 1984 numberplate.
> It is also unusal to me as it has a higer roof than all the others i have seen.
> I will post pictures once the deal is done.




So heres some pics of #2315


----------



## nikos

oilline said:


> So heres some pics of #2315




In excellent condition, No rust. (Thats the point). Its very unusual to find a clean ST4 in second hand in the Island. I think so, maybe i am wrong. Anyway it's another wonderful SNOW TRAC. Congratulation.

Nikos


----------



## nwerring

oilline said:


> Ive just come across number 2317 here in the UK. Can anybody tell me when it would of been produced. On the registry list on here the last number is 2315 manufactured 1980.
> This is UK registered with a 1984 numberplate.
> It is also unusal to me as it has a higer roof than all the others i have seen.
> I will post pictures once the deal is done.



I would not be surprised if this is one of the first made in the UK after they stopped making them in Sweden. Old type tracks with 2-band rubber. 
Looks really nice. The high roof came as an option on the later years.


----------



## jask

Congratulations! and very nice...  can you post up a picture of the data plate (s)  on the back, and the interior ( dashboard and gauges ), and the engine compartment please. Very few late tall cabs have been documented, I know of one in Germany and a couple of tall half cabs in North America.
That looks to be very well kept and I hope it gives you many years of adventures.

This is the last known serial number for a Snow trac, so far.

edit: when and why was the rubber removed on the side fenders? it appears there are multiple rivets on the transverse seam of the side fenders where the front and rear sections joint at the front of the cab, has this area been reinforced underneath, as this was a common failure point in early "fenders".


----------



## oilline




----------



## Wyn

Hi all you can put me down for numbers 337 and 1207 both non runners, I bought several years ago but working overseas stopped me getting on with them, last summer I started their garage but the wet weather, a long forgotten mains water pipe which I found with the digger, oops and an early winter caught me, they were to be this winters project.
They will get indoors later this year. I have the engine out of 337 and she has now received new Pistons - from South Africa! Starter motors were more of a problem though, I've now got two but I've yet to fit them.
The machines were from Scotland and the north of England they now live in the south of Poland.


----------



## willd

I got machine #1324 a few years back.  In the process of trying to get it going right now but there are a lot of miles on this thing.


----------



## SNOWDOG

Hi everybody,

 I hope somebone will fix it and complete the list of vehicles.
 There are actually 4 ST4 on Spitzbergen/Norway. One #671, anotherone same jear but no #, one #2264 and one yellow one #?.

 I am also looking for a snow Trac ST4, if someone can help, please let me know...

 Regars to everybody

 Klaus


----------



## Archive holder

How nice and hope your effort gets good. What country host the machine. Warm wishes from Kenth in Sweden, archive holder of the manufactors archive.


----------



## Archive holder

Hi Wyn and nice to know that the Machines has gone from Scotland to Poland. The first one was delivered 1963 to Scotland from Morgongåva, Sweden and the 1969 model left from here in 1969. Warm wishes from Kenth/Archive holder in Sweden.


----------



## Archive holder

To oilline.
What a wonderful notice to hear of this number. One of the latest and probably mostly readymade in Scotland. So I would say that this is one of the last and from 1984.
We have wondered where the last ones went, so a big thank you for letting us know this one.
The last number of the order list are otherwise 2345.
Warm wishes from Kenth/Archive holder of the former manufactor.


----------



## Archive holder

thepaceline said:


> Thanks Mike and Nikos.
> 
> We've started stripping the ST, prior to soda blasting. The red top coats were applied very poorly. Interesting layers of paint under the red. Discovering the initials '7RN 13' on the dashboard confirms the vehicle was ex military. Also good to discover what parts are aluminium and what steel.
> 
> The electrics are a mess under the dash. Temp guage and speedo not connected, only hour recorder.
> 
> As yet we have not been able to start it due to knackered starter motor. New one on it's way, so hopefully this week.



Hi there thepaceline.
Is not there another 7 before your read number? It should be that, to be right with the serialnumber 1473.
Warm wonders from Kenth/Archive holder for the former manufactor in Sweden


----------



## Archive holder

Crackingday said:


> Mine is number 1445, It has AB AKTIV FICHER SNOW TRAC ST4 (SWEDEN)  On the military plate and is described as CARRIER FULL TRACKED FFR (Fitted for Radio) LHD
> 
> Its in Kent UK, the least snowy place in the world it seems…………
> 
> Ex Royal Marine vehicle.



Hi Crackingday.
Your machine is from 1970 with the old number from 1970 18RN27, then the motornumber was 39595.
Warm wishes for you from Kenth/Archive holder since 1996 of the former manufactor.


----------



## Archive holder

Reddog said:


> Put me down for #940 ST4B (although the tag says ST4....)



Hallo Reddog.
This machine from 1967 was sold to Switzerland first with an VW 126 engine, but was sent back to Sweden in 1968.
Nearly a month later sent to Anchorage, but delivered to Seattle first, and with an VW 126a-engine and called Snow Master.
Warm wishes from Kenth/Archive holder of the former manufactor in Sweden since 1996.


----------



## Archive holder

Nicolas said:


> Hi everybody, i have 3 machine to add. One is serial 2345, second 341, the other one it's a milatary one I did not find chasis number yet, but 77 RN 22 is stemp one lifting hooks.
> Any Idea what is the number of the last one built in 1981?



Hi Nicolas.
Your 77RN22 had the production number 1482, but when did it reach Canada?
That is not not written in the books but sometime between 1970-1971.

Warm wisches to you from Kenth/Archive holder for the former manufactor that had the latest production number 2345, but then 2 were made of the resting parts.


----------



## LelandEOD

Finally got registered.  This will be my first post on the forum.  My wife and I are the proud new owners of ST4B #1983.  The machine is in overall good condition but the brake system is currently inoperable and I need to thoroughly baseline the powertrain and variator systems before having too much fun. 

Cheers!  Lots of questions to come!

FWIW, I think we bought the same machine that was being discussed on the forum a decade ago...  https://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/threads/1975-snow-master-on-craigslist.27642/


----------



## Cidertom

Welcome


----------



## night-owl

#2018 still living in North Central Minnesota USA
former MN DNR machine I have owned since 1986 ?    I use this Sno-Trac regularly and it does have some well earned scars ?View attachment 130706


----------



## night-owl

night-owl said:


> #2018 still living in North Central Minnesota USA
> former MN DNR machine I have owned since 1986 ?    I use this Sno-Trac regularly and it does have some well earned scars ?View attachment 130706


wrong picture ?


----------



## CommandoSniper

Lyndon said:


> Oh Yes, I forgot to mention: this place is about 100 miles North of the Arctic Circle, you are probably limited to a 6 week window that you can access this area, and prepare to be eaten alive by mosquitoes!
> View attachment 33064


Hi guys
The place you are referring to is the town of longyearben, on Svalbard which is 400 miles North of Norway. I am a Polar Arctic instructor so we do a lot of training in longyearben 2 to 3 times a year. The ST4 is still there and has been for the last 4 yrs. I’ve not seen it since 2019 due to CV-19 travel restriction. As far as I am aware it is still operational, but I will confirm this as I will be back there in March next year. I’ll get some photos and talk to the owner.

cheers


----------

